# Looking To Buy A Travel Trailer



## Tec1financial (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello, 
Iam looking to buy a travel trailer and was wanting some insight from some from you guys, I want something around 30-33 feet I believe? I have a family of 4 and would like room for friends or family too? And looking to spend around 25,000. It doesnt have to be new would like to get a good trailer for the money so used isnt an issue. I have seen a few I like but dont know the quaility? The ones I like are the , adventure timberlodge,r-vision trailvision and the crossroads crusier. I also heard good things about the fleetwood prowler? but like I said I dont know what the differences are? Also I have a 2wd ford expedtion, 5.4 v8 will something that big create a problem tow wise? 

Any Info Is Greatly Appreciated.

shane


----------



## hertig (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking To Buy A Travel Trailer

I assume the Ford is a 1/2 ton, and you did not say if it had the tow package (the most important component of which is the transmission cooler).

Generally with a 1/2 ton tow vehicle, you want to keep the towed weight to 6000 pounds or even less, although you may be able to 'legally' go up to 7200 pounds.  30-33 feet is almost always way higher than this.

Also, gas engines, particularly the small ones, are not happy towing up a hill.  My 6.0L GMC engine struggled pulling my 6500 pound (24 foot) trailer up even mild grades.


----------



## s.harrington (Apr 10, 2006)

Looking To Buy A Travel Trailer

you may want to check out a Keystone and Nash/Artic Fox.
Stay away from fleetwood and forest river unless price is more important than quality.  R-vision has had issues in the past but may have come back up in quality.  Keystone may be a little heavy for your rig at that length especially if you get a slideout.  Check with Ford and see what the Expedition's towing capacity is.  I know that they can pull more than an F-150, but can't remember how much more.


----------



## Robert Calvert (Apr 19, 2006)

Looking To Buy A Travel Trailer

Well, I sure can't recommend Gulfstream right now.  (See my post) http://www.rvusa.com/forum/main/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5296

If you buy new, make sure you do a thorough pre-delivery inspection.  
Have them turn on the:
1. Air conditioner.
2. Heater
3. Water pump
4. All the lights
5. Fridge
6. Try everything that runs off the battery while the power cable is unplugged (so you know the power is from the battery)

7. Inspect the fit and finish of everything.
8. Examine the floor closely for spilled glue or cuts, tears, holes in linoleum or soft spots
9. Flush the toilet
10. Fill the sinks and tub/shower and drain them.
11. Check for leaks under the sinks
12. Leave the water pump turned on for a few minutes to look for hidden leaks
13. Open every compartment, door and drawer
14. Sit on and wiggle around on every seat
15. Try out every option you got.

I think 30-33 feet will be too heavy for your Expedition (JMHO)


----------

